# night vision or light



## comis mi (Dec 4, 2016)

I have 500 bucks to buy a night vision scope or do I save the money and buy a light to mount on the scope I have ?


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

comis mi said:


> I have 500 bucks to buy a night vision scope or do I save the money and buy a light to mount on the scope I have ?


Buy the light for $75 and use the rest for your suppressor and $200 fee.


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

comis mi said:


> I have 500 bucks to buy a night vision scope or do I save the money and buy a light to mount on the scope I have ?


I bought the atn x sight 2. Honestly extremely impressed by the night vision capabilities with a good IR light. I am convinced it's must harder for coyotes to see ir light at 940 nm than it is a red light flash light. Also, the x sight also makes a solid day scope as well and can record all your shots to share with family and friends. Just worth taking a peek at before making your choice.


----------



## comis mi (Dec 4, 2016)

Filthyoter said:


> I bought the atn x sight 2. Honestly extremely impressed by the night vision capabilities with a good IR light. I am convinced it's must harder for coyotes to see ir light at 940 nm than it is a red light flash light. Also, the x sight also makes a solid day scope as well and can record all your shots to share with family and friends. Just worth taking a peek at before making your choice.


thank you for your input did you buy it in a store or have to Oder it


----------



## comis mi (Dec 4, 2016)

I didn't t


WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Buy the light for $75 and use the rest for your suppressor and $200 fee.


think you can hunt with a suppressor


----------



## DeereGuy (Jul 1, 2011)

Check with Predator Hunter Outdoors and talk to Paul. He is Michigan based and carries all the night vision stuff.


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

comis mi said:


> thank you for your input did you buy it in a store or have to Oder it


I ordered it from optics planet online and had it delivered within 3 business days.


----------



## comis mi (Dec 4, 2016)

awesome thanks guys still trying to get my first yote


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

If you want a digital I would recommend the Photon XT either 4.6 or 6.5, your choice. 
Another vote for Paul @ Predatorhunteroutdoors. He can set you up right the first time and save you money in the long run.

Deereguy and I hunt almost exclusively at night.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

comis mi said:


> I didn't t
> 
> think you can hunt with a suppressor


You can as of this spring.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

The armasight core technology is an improved gen 1 . it has brightness of a gen 1 but clarity as good as or better than gen 2. Add an illuminator and it's plenty good enough for coyote hunting. They sell a scope with this technology for about $700. I have their monocular with this tech and I can ID at 100 yards with an illuminator and see eye shine twice that far. Their scope has a much much bigger lens and can probably see even farther, brighter. That's what I'm buying if center fire at night goes through. Right now I just mount a monocular to my head and shoot a shotgun with a holographic sight. A light is certainly cheaper but can spook them, apparently.


----------



## comis mi (Dec 4, 2016)

Fishman95 said:


> You can as of this spring.


really


----------



## comis mi (Dec 4, 2016)

fr3db3ar said:


> If you want a digital I would recommend the Photon XT either 4.6 or 6.5, your choice.
> Another vote for Paul @ Predatorhunteroutdoors. He can set you up right the first time and save you money in the long run.
> 
> Deereguy and I hunt almost exclusively at night.



there no far from where I live


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

fr3db3ar said:


> If you want a digital I would recommend the Photon XT either 4.6 or 6.5, your choice.
> Another vote for Paul @ Predatorhunteroutdoors. He can set you up right the first time and save you money in the long run.
> 
> Deereguy and I hunt almost exclusively at night.


If looking for a night vision that can also be used during the day is the atn sight better?


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I really like my Photon. Got a great deal on it last year during OpticsPlanet's cyber week deals. Great for ***** at night too. Lots of fun. As far as day time, I'm surprised how well you can see with the lens cap closed. I only use it to zero though. Still have it on my 22mag. Got the mount for the bmag, but really hoping to be able to put it on my AR soon.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

I would do some research on Google about xsights before ordering one.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

why , and what is an xsight


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Xsight is ATNs digital night vision. For every 1 person who swears they're the best thing since sliced bread there are 3 who regret their purchase. I own 1 as well as a Photon XT. For simplicity and reliability I always recommend the Photon.


----------



## kotimaki (Feb 13, 2009)

This will be my second season running an x sight , for the tech savvy I think its a pretty good rig for the money. Im still considering a photon for an optional / backup / loaner gun also. Im running an external battery pack and a home built ir unit.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

any recommendations on the photon sightmark, either the 6.5 or the 4.6?


----------

